# What bug is this ?



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Look like mouse droppings. Did you see them moving?


----------



## Bb121212 (Nov 24, 2016)

JIMMIEM said:


> Look like mouse droppings. Did you see them moving?


Yes they're definitely bugs, one was crawling.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Given the proximity of sightings, and the verity of species, I'd be treating for cock roaches.


----------



## Bb121212 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yodaman said:


> Given the proximity of sightings, and the verity of species, I'd be treating for cock roaches.



That was my fear :weary: Just bought this place. Do I need to call a professional?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

top pic isn't the greatest. but maybe these ?
https://www.google.com/search?q=coc...UICCgB&biw=1152&bih=630#tbm=isch&q=earwig+bug


----------



## Bb121212 (Nov 24, 2016)

That actually looks super similar and I saw a bigger one when I first moved in!! Is that technically a cockroach or no?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think they are harmless, but i am no bug expert. google it and see what they say.
also, "boxelder" bugs look somewhat like those. as do "lightning bugs"

i have killed both with mild soapy water.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

roaches are much bigger, even babies


----------



## Bb121212 (Nov 24, 2016)

Seriously this is such a relief to hear!! Thank you all!


----------



## BryanWeaver (Jan 10, 2017)

It looks like bed bug.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

You're going to need much closer pics for a real answer.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

first picture looks like a beetle to me.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like an earwig. Does it have pincer-like thingies on its butt?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Hmmmm, earwigs look different to me, as I recall.....


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Not an earwig.

A closer picture would be good.


----------



## OneWagz (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like a type of beetle.

Both a closer picture and identifying what state or region of the country you live in would assist in narrowing down possible insects.

Recommend also googling insects in your state, likely plenty of websites with photos to assist you in identification.

I also do not believe it's an earwig, they have very identifiable pincers on the rear and grow to be much larger then what you have described seeing (1/2"+).


----------



## Roger2077 (Mar 10, 2017)

Suggest you use an online chart to ID the thing, like insectidentification.org, just one example, they have charts and keys to follow, they're pretty good.

Helped me identify my "termites" as harmless booklice, thank god.

Better to check more than one website. Don't need to be an entomologist to figure it out, thanks internet!


----------



## Black Man (Mar 9, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> i think they are harmless, but i am no bug expert. google it and see what they say.
> also, "boxelder" bugs look somewhat like those. as do "lightning bugs"
> 
> i have killed both with mild soapy water.


I think they are harmless until they bite you:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

It is bed bug.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

it looks like a bug.
plz..upload more photos...


----------



## Kevnic (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone know what type of ant species this is?


----------



## Kevnic (Mar 6, 2018)

Another


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Does it look like this? This is a black 
carpenter ant.


----------



## Kevnic (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, that is it. Any recommendations on the best course of action to get rid of them?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If its just a few scattered around, I set out ant bait traps. More than few, also Spray or dust around the outside of the house on the ground. I use a product by Terro or Seven seems to work pretty good. There are liquid products you can also spray indoors that are low odor non-staining if needed. Look around for infestations, they are _carpenter_ ants.


----------



## Kevnic (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree with Yodaman, Terro is great stuff. I used it to kill an entire colony that was living in a lilac bush. They used to walk along the horizontal fence rails going about their business. I put out the Terro on four or five little pieces of cardboard and they would come by drinking it up. This went on for about a week. Thought it wasn't working until one day when I noticed they were all gone. 

https://www.amazon.com/TERRO-Liquid...rd_wg=7pYLO&psc=1&refRID=BA6KH79SR2TEDR3BMX6Z


----------



## Kevnic (Mar 6, 2018)

I will use the terro when it gets a bit warmer out, there is 18 inches of snow outside. For now I will grab some ant traps.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

To me it looks like the net in the orig pix has a round head.....whereas carpenters have ones that are more heart-shaped. Ron


----------

